# 3M Masking tape cheap FREE DELIVERY



## DF1 (May 17, 2010)

From 3m direct 

Happy :buffer:

Dixon
:detailer:


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

And there's a discount code too to the tune of 10% iirc. It's on hotdealsuk and has eben for ages. Been covered here loads too


----------



## Deanoecosse (Mar 15, 2007)

great find that, the cost of 3m tape from most places really takes the pi**. I don't expect the link to stay long though as it greatly undercuts the traders on here. I've got it bookmarked tho:thumb:


----------



## boyasaka (Jun 13, 2009)

163 for blue waterproof one or 82 p for normal one,, why does everyone use the blue waterproof one when machine polishing ??? whats wrong with the 82p one ?? sorry for my ignorance still a newbie lol


----------



## ant_s (Jan 29, 2009)

im not sure but the majority (spelling) of people may use the blue one because it is solvent resistant? not sure though


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

I think the blue one is less 'tacky' so less chance of damage and less change of sticky residue being left behind. :thumb:

IF you do buy the cheaper one, then just stick in to your jumper first, and make sure you have some IPA to wipe any residue left.


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

its low tack tape


----------



## GR33N (Apr 5, 2009)

as above


----------



## Franzpan (Mar 2, 2009)

I got normal masking tape from a hardware store for the car and TBH after one use I wont be using it again, it left a sticky residue when peeled of which was annoying. Thanks for the link, I will be ordering some blue tape now and maybe (if money allows) some 3M car care products as well :thumb:


----------



## 2oh6 (Apr 23, 2009)

Anyone have the 10% code?


----------



## Olly1 (Feb 21, 2010)

SAVERCODE for 10% off


Used it this morning to when buying a couple of bottles of shampoo and a MF cloth. Is it just me or is some of the 3m stuff dirt cheap. I probably should have bought a box of the 3m stuff (just because).. can`t wait to use it. :driver:


----------



## GolfFanBoy (May 23, 2010)

Thanks for pointing it out, just ordered 2 rolls with the discount code :thumb:


----------



## fozzy (Oct 22, 2009)

'SAVERCODE'
:thumb:

Man Im slow today lol


----------



## DF1 (May 17, 2010)

Just Order my 3M Tapes and Shampoo.... One big saving.


----------



## 2oh6 (Apr 23, 2009)

Just had a look at there microfibers, look at the vid
http://www.3mselect.co.uk/p-1827-3m-microfibre-detailing-cloth-1-per-pack.aspx

IS HE USING A SPONGE! Andit was posted on youtube only in march! :lol:


----------



## Olly1 (Feb 21, 2010)

DF1 said:


> Just Order my 3M Tapes and Shampoo.... One big saving.


Where else could you get two roles or tape and a bottle of shampoo for under a tenner (including shipping). Deal of the century I say. Just watched the Miracle detail intro vid again and decided to buy a few more bottles and some tape of this stuf..

Think i`m officially obsessed with having a nice detailing kit and with these cheap prices it makes it possible.


----------



## Franzpan (Mar 2, 2009)

Two rolls of 25mm x 50m for £2.94 delivered. Now thats a bargain!


----------



## CliveP (Feb 1, 2009)

DF1 said:


> http://www.3mselect.co.uk/c-534-3m-masking-tape.aspx
> 
> Happy :buffer:
> 
> ...


Many thanks, just ordered 3 rolls! Did I need any more? Not sure, but hey, let's put some on the shelf at that price (£1.47 a roll after the discount)! Bet they'll wonder why they've had a rush of orders on Tuesday morning after the BH weekend, and it will be because of this thread!



Deanoecosse said:


> great find that, the cost of 3m tape from most places really takes the pi**. I don't expect the link to stay long though as it greatly undercuts the traders on here. I've got it bookmarked tho:thumb:


Well I appreciate retailers need to make money......interesting on how long it will stay at that price - it doesn't mention sale price or anything similar against the tape, so maybe it's reasonably long term.



Olly1 said:


> SAVERCODE for 10% off
> 
> Used it this morning to when buying a couple of bottles of shampoo and a MF cloth. Is it just me or is some of the 3m stuff dirt cheap. I probably should have bought a box of the 3m stuff (just because).. can`t wait to use it. :driver:


Many thanks for the code. In fact as it's free delivery although I've just placed a tape order, I might go look at the other stuff, any recommendations?

Regards,
Clive.


----------



## DF1 (May 17, 2010)

Clive I Heard the shampoo is very good so get it with the free delivery...


----------



## Olly1 (Feb 21, 2010)

DF1 said:


> Clive I Heard the shampoo is very good so get it with the free delivery...


He`s what PD had to say about the 3m wash soap. Obviously he`s sponsored by 3m (as evident from his latest intro vid) but he if its good enough for him, its good enough for me.

http://www.pistonheads.com/gassing/topic.asp?h=0&t=781029&d=10927.05445&nmt=

Anyone know if they sell protective gloves? I cant seem to find any on their site.

not wanting to completely hijack this thread but noticed PD is using 3m quickwax when claying which seems a little odd.


----------



## ianrobbo1 (Feb 13, 2007)

four rolls of 25m blue ordered, less the discount, I'm very happy with the price!! many thanks:thumb:


----------



## Olly1 (Feb 21, 2010)

CliveP said:


> Bet they'll wonder why they've had a rush of orders on Tuesday morning after the BH weekend, and it will be because of this thread!


It must be confusing for some of these places when they get such big orders over the weekend. The same thing happened with a detailing bag a seller of fleabay had. Suddendly he went from 20+ to all sold in the space of a couple of days.


----------



## ianrobbo1 (Feb 13, 2007)

Olly1 said:


> It must be confusing for some of these places when they get such big orders over the weekend. The same thing happened with a detailing bag a seller of fleabay had. Suddendly he went from 20+ to all sold in the space of a couple of days.


 I bought one of those,!! damn good bag it is too!! :thumb:


----------



## Olly1 (Feb 21, 2010)

ianrobbo1 said:


> I bought one of those,!! damn good bag it is too!! :thumb:


Awesome quality bag and good price. Just need some new buckets.. pity 3m dont do buckets.


----------



## tommyzooom (Aug 15, 2009)

Good deal,
I'm looking for a rotary backing plate, M14 thread but can't seem to find it on the site,
Anybody seen one?


----------



## welsh-andy (May 9, 2007)

cheers guys 2 rolls ordered


----------



## DF1 (May 17, 2010)

CliveP said:


> Many thanks, just ordered 3 rolls! Did I need any more? Not sure, but hey, let's put some on the shelf at that price (£1.47 a roll after the discount)! Bet they'll wonder why they've had a rush of orders on Tuesday morning after the BH weekend, and it will be because of this thread!
> 
> Well I appreciate retailers need to make money......interesting on how long it will stay at that price - it doesn't mention sale price or anything similar against the tape, so maybe it's reasonably long term.
> 
> ...





Olly1 said:


> It must be confusing for some of these places when they get such big orders over the weekend. The same thing happened with a detailing bag a seller of fleabay had. Suddendly he went from 20+ to all sold in the space of a couple of days.


Hi Olly,
Do you have the link to fleabay?


----------



## burger (Feb 10, 2009)

Cheers for the tip and dsicount code!

3 rolls ordered for under £5 delievered bargain!


----------



## woodym3 (Aug 30, 2009)

tommyzooom said:


> Good deal,
> I'm looking for a rotary backing plate, M14 thread but can't seem to find it on the site,
> Anybody seen one?


its there mate, look at polishing pads and accessories.:thumb:


----------



## woodym3 (Aug 30, 2009)

2 rolls of tape, 1 bottle car wash "soap", 1 bottle of tyre restorer, 1 bottle of performance finish delivered to my door for £20 (with discount code) bargain i say. cheers chaps.


----------



## guysy (Jan 16, 2009)

Excellent, Now browsing all there catagories 

Cheers for heads up !


----------



## CJS Evo (May 6, 2010)

Thanks for that :thumb:

Just bought 4 roles and also bought a bottle of 3M Spray Wax to see what its like...


----------



## iantype-r (Sep 9, 2006)

Nice one chaps, thanks for the heads up on the tape, ended up spending £120 on bits and bobs, opps, only went on to get the tape:doublesho


----------



## DF1 (May 17, 2010)

Hi All, All my tapes arrives today and the car shampoo... 


Happy:buffer::buffer::buffer::buffer::thumb:

Dixon
:detailer:


----------



## dreaddan (Mar 9, 2007)

Thanks - I've been after some tape


----------



## Olly1 (Feb 21, 2010)

iantype-r said:


> Nice one chaps, thanks for the heads up on the tape, ended up spending £120 on bits and bobs, opps, only went on to get the tape:doublesho


What the hell did you buy? you must have a Rotary right?

Wonder why the store doesnt do other stuff they sell, such as the DA sanders, clay, paste wax etc etc.


----------



## MrJT (Jan 25, 2010)

Is this tape any different from the 3M blue painters tape, as that's well expensive at B&Q!? I guess it must be at this price, higher tack for auto use maybe? Thanks.


----------



## DF1 (May 17, 2010)

Promotion code: SAVERCODE for 10% off


----------



## tamandlee (Mar 14, 2010)

thanks for this guys, bookmarked and will order at weekend when the pennies roll in, fancied some spray wax for my van and the shampoo sounds like a good un as well.


----------



## CliveP (Feb 1, 2009)

MrJT said:


> Is this tape any different from the 3M blue painters tape, as that's well expensive at B&Q!? I guess it must be at this price, higher tack for auto use maybe? Thanks.


Yes pretty sure it will be different, they do loads of different tapes for different applications. That said I'm sure B&Q will be on a significant margin for any tape they sell!

Regards,
Clive.


----------



## HornetSting (May 26, 2010)

Thanks for the link, order several rolls and some polish while there, great deal especially with dizzy.

OLLY1 - Where did you get that bag in the picture with your previous post? That looks great, wouldnt mind one of them depending on $

Thanks,

Ben


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Nice find and free delivery, bulked up on tape now.:thumb:


----------



## mlgt (Apr 11, 2008)

Excellent. Shame the code doesnt work. Ordered £20 worth to last me for the year


----------



## smyrk (Sep 25, 2009)

vouccher code - THANKYOU 20% off ends tonight though


----------



## priceworth (Jul 16, 2010)

thanks guys.


----------



## alexandjen (Feb 24, 2008)

Damn - missed it :wall:


----------



## mlgt (Apr 11, 2008)

crap. Anyways got the package this morning 
Very fast!


----------



## nudda (Oct 28, 2008)

anyone know when this type of offer usually comes on?


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

Cheers for the heads up.


----------



## bobsabuilder (Dec 25, 2011)

svended said:


> Cheers for the heads up.


Only a couple of years late!


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

Ye', just missed it, but put an order in anyway.


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

for the blue tape there is no better place then the 3m Select store....1 pound blob a roll is unbeatable and when you spend over £30 you get free delivery as well....the only place for tape imo....


----------



## moosh (May 8, 2011)

boyasaka said:


> 163 for blue waterproof one or 82 p for normal one,, why does everyone use the blue waterproof one when machine polishing ??? whats wrong with the 82p one ?? sorry for my ignorance still a newbie lol


the blue tape is low tack tape brought out for bodyshops for lower baking temperatures.

Detailers saw it and though wow blue tape now that's going to look way cooler than the off white tape! BUT it is a superior tape and a good choice to use, the glue in the tape is not as strong, the tape is slightly thicker and if you wet the normal tape and leave it a wee while it dissolves and leaves mushy tape/glue behind.

For the sake of an extra 80p its worth it, that's basically the cost of a chocolate bar these days...


----------



## bobsabuilder (Dec 25, 2011)

For polishing your car the standard tape is fine, and as 3M says " Clean tape 'lift off' - leaves no residue behind " 
The blue tape is water and solvent resistant and is NOT low tack as said above but does look cool if that interests you. 
All the info is on the 3M site, 3mselect.co.uk


----------



## craigblues (Jul 24, 2011)

10% off using THANKS10

Hope this helps! Every penny saved.

Out of interest what diameter tape do people go for, everyone has different views.


----------



## bobsabuilder (Dec 25, 2011)

25mm width is about right for most jobs.


----------



## craigblues (Jul 24, 2011)

Just stocked up on about 20 rolls.

Purchased a few cheaper white tapes to try out too.

THANKS10 code still working too. Plus free delivery over £30.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Go for some thin tape if you have coach lines or narrow chrome trim etc. Some wide if you have any wide trim to cover, plastics in particular.


----------

